# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Leste e Central 2017)



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 00:10)

Acompanhamento do _landfall_ da TT Lídia  https://twitter.com/conagua_clima/ & https://twitter.com/metmex


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Lidia fez landfall na Baja California como uma forte tempestade tropical.
Grandes inundações estão sendo registradas.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 20:47)

Furacão Max  https://twitter.com/webcamsdemexico & https://twitter.com/conagua_clima


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 17:11)

Depressão tropical 15 pode se tornar tempestade tropical no final de semana.
O ciclone está previsto para ficar em alto-mar e receberá o nome de Otis.
DT15 se formou dos restos de Kátia.

Tempestade tropical Norma se formou e está prevista para se fortalecer para furacão neste final de semana.
A Baja California Sur deve monitorar desenvolvimento deste ciclone, pois os modelos mostram o sistema afetando a região como um furacão.
GFS é o modelo mais agressivo, indicando a possibilidade de se tornar um grande furacão.

Norma





Ciclone tropical Max se formou na quarta e rapidamente se intensificou para furacão antes de fazer landfall ontem no México.
Max fez landfall como categoria 1, com ventos sustentados em 140 km/h e pressão de 985 mbar.
Fortes chuvas foram registradas em áreas de Oaxaca e Guerrero.
O ciclone já se degenerou.

Max no momento do landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 19:13)

Norma chegou na força de furacão de categoria 1 e agora enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.
Chuvas e ventos de até 60 km/h são possíveis na Baja Califórnia.

Otis possivelmente já é furacão a algumas horas, porém nada de atualização do NHC.
Otis se formou dos restos de Katia e deve seguir em alto-mar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 20:21)

Otis será finalmente atualizado para furacão.
NHC vai atualizar para categoria 1, valor extremamente conservador, pois isto com alta certeza é pelo menos categoria 3.
Foi de uma depressão tropical a um grande furacão em 24 horas.


----------

